# took the basic test



## daedralarsa (Feb 20, 2008)

and im pretty sure i failed. i know...everyone says that. but oh man there was only like 10 questions i was totally positive on. the rest were sort of iffy between two right answers. it kicked me off around 66. ughh i have an awful feeling.
i just wanted to express my sadness to the world. haha oh well now i know how to study for it.


----------



## laina66 (Feb 22, 2008)

*eek*

I'm taking the basic exam in march. is it really that hard?!
i don't even know..some practice tests seem so easy and some seem much more difficult.


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 22, 2008)

It's not a piece of cake, I can tell you that!


----------



## daedralarsa (Feb 24, 2008)

i passed. its not that the questions were hard...its just that most of them have 2 correct answers. you just have to choose the one that is the more correct for the given situation. and make sure you pay particular attention to the question, as it tries to trick you with the wording. 
you should really study everything about cpr (AED, depth + rate, preferred method for 1 and 2 person cpr on infant).
know the preferred methods of 1 and 2 person artificial ventilations.
and know the signs and symptoms of all the emergencies. 
that really helped.
and most important of all...dont read too much into the question. 
thats what i studied and i passed. just waiting for the results to be mailed so i can see my weakest/strongest areas.
best of luck to you!


----------



## Jolt (Feb 24, 2008)

daedralarsa said:


> just waiting for the results to be mailed so i can see my weakest/strongest areas.



Congratulations!

Unfortunately, the letter doesn't go into detail about how well you did on different areas of the test if you pass.


----------



## MedicDoug (Feb 24, 2008)

daedralarsa said:


> you just have to choose the one that is the more correct for the given situation. and make sure you pay particular attention to the question, as it tries to trick you with the wording.


The exam writers aren't actually trying to trick you, although it may seem that way. The exam is written to measure how much you actually understand, as opposed to memorized. If you understand what you're doing and why you're doing it you'll be fine. Don't let yourself get "test freak-out" by other people's stories. Study, understand, get some rest the night before (right?). You'll be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Fire219man (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats on Passing!!!


----------

